# Back from Nevada



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi All,

Just back from a one week trip to the Charleston Peak RV Resort and Winery in Pahrump Nevada. The campground is a part of the Western Horizon Resorts chain, it is one of those deals where you pay a start-up fee and then yearly dues in return for free and/or very cheap camping fees. The trip, a one year membership, a free dinner and a case of wine from the campground winery were a gift from our dealer, Stires RV in Bakersfield. Free camping wine and close to Las Vegas, whoooohooo







. How could you go wrong.

Well, we did not buy the full membership. At close to $9,000.00 in fees and no campground that was close or convenient for our use we declined. The campground that we stayed at was recently built and there are great plans for the future, but for now there are gravel sites with no trees or shade. With temps hovering in the low 100's







this was not a good thing. The pool was very nice as was the clubhouse and restaurant. Overall we had a good time as any day camping is better than any other day







.

The good news is that we traveled over 850 miles, about 75% towing. the Outback and the Excursion performed without a flaw. The A/C in the trailer kept us comfortable both day and night in spite of the hot temps. All of the trailer systems worked great. The kids loved the bunkhouse and we were comfy in the bedroom slideout, even if I did have to climb over the wife a time or two to hit the head.

The excursion did a great job of towing. Despite the outside temps being in the high 90's to low 100's, the Excursion never overheated the water, oil or tranny, I have numbered gauges for all three. At one point, we were stuck in a traffic jamb on the Baker Grade on I-15 for over 2 hours in uphill stop and go traffic. I put the Excursion in 2nd we ran the A/C all the way up the hill with no problems.

My earlier sway issues have disappeared. Max air in all the tires and about 150 more tounge weight and the problem was solved. Even coming home at 60 MPH and the semi's passing me at 70 and 75 we would get just that little sucked in feeling but no sway and I felt that I had complete control of both the TV and the camper.

All in All not a bad trip.

Tom sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good and safe trip! sunny


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Tom,

Sounds like you've got that thing dialed & are ready for some serious Outbacking. The only thing you didn't mention was, how did you do in Vegas? Inquiring minds.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome home. Hard for me to grasp 100 degrees. We hit another record low yesterday. I think an ICE AGE is coming soon!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

We had 2 grandkids with us, so not much gambling. However, we did manage to put a few quarters in the machines. I think we came out about $20.00 ahead. Not great but at least we didn't lose.









Tom


----------

